# Nervous (knee surgery on Monday!)



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow. I really understand you're nervous. There are lot of alternatives and I don't know if you have had any surgery before, but especially if that's your first time that all will be so new and... scary. Hope you manage(d) to discuss with the surgeon everything which makes you concerned.

Anyways, lets think it's over in the next Tuesday . You've gone through lot with your health issues so I'm sure you'll do also that brilliantly. Like we tend to say over here, if it doesn't kill you it will make you stronger. Hope they'll find the reason but if they don't remember there are still other ways to work with your knee like you said.

Best of luck with your surgery. I cross my fingers for you.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck with everything, i hope your knee heals well and you dont have to suffer too much pain


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you, you two


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

It'll be okay Allie! The sooner you get it done the faster your out there riding Denny again!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry! And I completely understand your nervousness. 

(I'm going for a partial knee replacement in April, but I have to sign off on them converting to a total if they think that's best when they're in there. That's the worst part; going under and not knowing what you'll wake up with. I have control issues. )

Here's some good news: I've had two knee surgeries on my left knee, one a classic clean up arthroscopy and meniscotomy, one a lateral release. Recovery was fairly easy on both and I was back riding very quickly. I'm also considerabley older and less fit than you. 

As scary as the not knowing what you'll wake up with thing is, consider the alternative -- would you want your surgeon to go in with a plan written in stone; and not be willing to deviate from it no matter what he found? Really, sounds like your surgeon is careful, thoughtful and considering all the options. 

Individually, none of those things sound too bad. 3 - 5 of them together might be less fun, but focus on the potential - you could have less pain and more function very soon. 

Just be prepared to follow the post ops suggestions and physical therapy to the letter. 

Oh, and one more weird suggestion. Have someone with you to take notes and ask questions when the surgeon comes to talk to you post op - they're usually very chatty and offer information they might not in a more formal setting, and the patient isn't focused enough to take notes and ask questions. 

Good luck! I'll have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

We'll all say a prayer for you, Allie.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Aw, Allie!! -hug- Good luck & hope you heal real fast!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm rootin' for ya girl!  You'll be fine, don't stress to much, it will only make it worse! 

I'll be here if you need anything, and don't worry your man will be with you. It will work out just fine!

Sorry this message is short, I'm playing Guitar Hero with the kids...lol.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck Allie I hope everything goes okay for you and that everything will be fine big hugs


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Allie,
I had Knee surgery last March, so almost a year ago. I had a torn "Medial retinaculm" My patella's do ot track properly and I had this problem all my life. Wouldnt let them do surgery 20 yrs ago.
I also at some point had fractured both my patella's. I am certain it was from a bad spill on a horse many moons ago.
So...They went in and made about 4-6 inch inscision and sewed the retinacul and then cleaned up all the cartilage fragments in my knee.
What I was told when I woke up was totally not what I expected. Initially, the surgeon told me I would be 2-3 weeks non weight bearing (Sp).
When I awoke I was told I had the "microfracture" created on my Femur. So no weight for 6 weeks...
I am hoping your doc in kinder than mine in that respect.
Do yourself a favor and get a nice sturdy shower stool! 
It was tough for me but only because I had had surgery on my Neck about 6 months prior and was just starting to feel better.
then I had to use crutches which was difficult.
But....the wonderful news is your ahead of this game by 1.) being in decent shape; 2.) you ride regularly
I was not doing that prior so a bit harder for me.
Another piece of wonderful news is almost 1 year later, and I have been riding now for the last few months (not because of the knee, but no horse to ride otherwise it would have been much sooner for riding)
My knee doesn't really bother me.
It aches on occasion, but nothing to darn bad at all.
The key for me was physical Therapy. I paid for it myself (ins bs) and I went a few times a week. This was a huge help and I feel that with out it, well it would have taken a much longer time.

We all will be thinking of you on Mnoday! Prayers and support are here...

Stay on top of the pain and you'll be just fine....

You will be bakc to your old self before you know it!!

Halfpass


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate surgery. Or anything that involves "medical" for that matter.

At least you're doctors are getting something done about it. Freddy's owner has had a unidentified brain problem (perhaps a tumor) that has been going on for _two years_, and she's just found a specialist who is actually going to take action. Ridiculous!

But, I hope everything goes well for you. Make a quick recovery!
And say hello to Denny for us! ~


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey everyone, thank you so much for the well-wishes and prayers. I've had a few minor "holy crap!" panic moments, but overall I think I'm excited for the procedure, and being able to do something again. I went to a movie last night and after being cramped up for an hour and a bit, I managed to tweak my knee something good, and paid for it for the rest of the night. 
Thank you to everyone who has shared their stories, it's very encouraging  I can't wait to be able to ride again! 
I'll be back in the OR in March (I moved the date, I was originally scheduled for it in Feb) for a laparoscopy - UGH! 
DXL - thanks! Will do!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My thoughts and prayer will be with you Allie


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Maureen


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I originally had a nice long "everything's going to be fine" post all typed up. When I hit enter my computer logged me off :evil::lol: 
I was so mad that's all I could replace it with. Everything will be fine, honest. Just remember to take your pain meds on time afterwards.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lol oh no!! Thank you for the well-wishes, I appreciate it! I'm pretty nervous, but excited to be fixed!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, how did the surgery went and did they find something to fix? - I hope everything is well!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Ali, my thoughts and prayers will be with you during your surgery day. I know it is scarey, but think of how wonderful it will be to beable to have Denny back and you riding again!

One of my previous Coaches back home in B.C had knee surgery, and she was back riding in a few months. Now, she is Coaching the local Pony Club and doing wonderful - so if she can do it, so can you! And she had both knee's done.

You'll get through this, this is just a bump in the road. 

**HUGS**


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you, Kim.. you're a sweetheart  All the best for you and your amazing boy, Nelson as well!! Today is going to be a good day, I know it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good attitude Allie! It will go fine, I know it will! Can't wait to talk to you after! Hey, tell Rich to take pictures of you all drugged up, it would be funny!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

How'd it go Allie?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes! We need to know!


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Definitley need to know! She's probably to loopy to type though lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, holy cow. How did I miss this one? My thoughts are with you Allie and I hope everything went well. Enjoy the good drugs and let us know whenever you can.  Or if you can't type, tell Rich to update us. LOL.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for the support! I had a whole long spiel typed out and managed to delete it in my slightly altered state.
As far as I know, surgery was a success, they were able to fix whatever they found that was wrong. Of course, when the surgeon was talking to me afterwards, I had just started to wake up, and had the tube pulled out of my throat, and was on oxygen - not the best time to be discussing the surgery - I was mad!!
Anyways, while the surgery was a breeze (they didn't intubate or even IV me till I was under) recovery was not. I was in the OR at 1:30, and not sure for how long. I was in the recovery room a while, and was brought back to my room at around 4 or 5, I think. I slept, and was monitored, then they tried to get me to stand up and crutch around a bit - I fell into a dead faint pretty darn quickly. So back to bed I went, and was finally released (as I fainted into the wheelchair! lol I'm pathetic!!) at around 9pm. I was the last one to leave the day surgery ward... by a long shot. *sigh*
I ate like a hound when I got home, slipped between conscious and not, and now Im off to catch some zzzzs. 
Thank you again, everyone, for your concern, prayers, and well-wishes. It means a ton!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thats great Allie. I hope everything continues to go well.*


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad it went well! 
Hopefully the recovery will be fast!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW, sounds like the recovery was the worst part of it! Glad you are in good spirits Allie.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Allie,
I was thinking of you. I am so glad to hear your home safe and sound.
It is funny you say that about docs telling you about surgery right as you come too. Dah! Like you really can understand or remember! lol Been there done that!
Now let the healing begin!!!
You will be back to riding soon....
Keep us posted on your progress. Oh...did they put you in a brace? I had this big black brace with a hinge that was set by the surgeon. That thing was a literal nightmare. It was always falling off. I ended up having to wrap an ace bandage around the darn thing to keep it from slipping down over my inscision.
Did they only have to go in with the scope or did the surgeon have to make an inscision???
Okay...wishing you well.
Halfpass


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good morning! 
Well, I tried weightbearing from the sink to get a towel this morning - wow, not great. Painful and uncomfortable, so I'm gonna stick with partial for now till I can get a hold of my surgeon. I was ok as far as pain goes when I woke up, and it just started aching 10 or 15 mins after, so I've taken some pain meds - whee! Hoping to talk to the surgeon today about pain management, physiotherapy, and weightbearing. 
Thank you all again, it's great to have support!! *BIIIIG e-hugs*


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Allie hope you have a great recovery you should come on chat and talk with me for a while


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great Allie. I hope the recovery goes quickly and is relatively pain-free. Keeping fingers crossed that all will be well.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Great to hear some updates.

I'm really glad for you and it that everything is fine .


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are one lucky patient to be able to weightbear already!! I have never been able to even sit my foot on the floor for 6+ weeks for all my surgeries. Lucky duck!!

Keep taking the pain meds, they are heaven!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I checked fbook first thing this am and saw you were home and on the mend. Glad to hear all went well, now just hope for speedy recovery and full function of the wing


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm going to be on crutches for a few days here, I can't extend my leg at all without it hurting a lot, and unfortunately weightbearing does hurt. *sigh* Oh well!! 
I just woke up from a Percoset induced nap, and I'm about to take another as my knee hasn't settled down much 
Thank you ALL for the support and ... wow you guys are just awesome  THANK YOU!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha...Allie your so funny. 
You can't extend your leg... Well I was put in a brace that made it so mine wouldn't bend! For 6-8 weeks...
It was so darn hard to work out the scar tissue after that...
But, I worked really hard and am soooo much better since the surgery.
I couldn't put weight on mine for 6 weeks either.
Feel free to PM me anytime to pick my brain. I am happy to support you through the process.
I have been through so many surgeries in the last 5 + years. I got the whole routine down!
Any how...you will be up and going before you know it...
Good that your staying on top of the pain
Halfpass


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, I got some bad news this afternoon... I got a call from my surgeon's office, and was told that they removed some cartilage and scar tissue that was built up, but he's not confident in saying that he fixed the problem, and that only time would tell. 
Yippee.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:,,( Oh, I'm sorry that he couldn't give you more positive news. I am sure that everything will work out, just keep those thoughts positive. Sending more good thoughts and well wishes your way. ((hugs too))


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww :-(. 

Have to still remember that it's still possible that the surgery helped.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the encouragement, you two


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems by removing even some bad stuff, its has to be an improvement right? 
Think positive!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.. I swear I stared at that Spongebob for 5 minutes - thank you for the laugh!! 

I will know more on Feb 4... so far can't weightbear much at all. I'm going for another percoset induced nap now... especially since I've had to re-write almost all the words I've typed in this response.


----------

